# entourage/hotmail



## unionworkeruk (Jul 30, 2008)

I send e mail from entourage to hotmail as a test. It come up as "message blocked for your safety". I therefore assume all my entourage e mails are similarly blocked withthis messafe. How can I make sure my message get through. The message simply said "test".
I am new to computers. Sorry for my ignorance but please answer in simply language. I am self taught with no assistance.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

well there's a lot that will block stop an email from being sent. Spam filters are constantly evaluating emails to see what's good email and what bad email.


Are you using entourage at work with a work corporate address?


If you could, on the undeliverable message copy the header information an post it here.

But something simple to check first is make sure the message has a subject, without a subject messages can be blocked.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a Mac involved in this anywhere? If not, you should move this to the correct part of the forum so you can get the help you need.


----------



## unionworkeruk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. I am using an old private Mac computer and the subject on the email is "test".
The header is the bit in the box at the top of the e mail as received? I told you I know little.
http://by106w.bag106.mail.live.com/mail/InboxLight.aspx?Fo0000lderID=00000000

Previously Entourage never worked until an engineer connecting a router did something which I think involved the email site of my provider Tiscali. 
Mail sent to Yahoo does get through. I also suspect mail sent through Entourage to African e mail addresses, which automatically go to Entourage when I click on them, are also not getting through.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## unionworkeruk (Jul 30, 2008)

The remainder of the address after 00000000 is -0000-
For some reason I left that off.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Click here HERE for header info

(follow instructions for Entourage, and make sure you include the header info from the email in question [please one email at a time])


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, if the mail you send gets to Yahoo, but not Hotmail, then it has nothing to do with Entourage, but Hotmail. The Hotmail servers are blocking the mail, hence the blocked for your safety message. The reason for this is that your email address is similar to one that a spamer would use, or your IP address seen by the internet is in a range that they have blocked for one reason or another. Try sending the same email from Yahoo to Hotmail, and I'll bet it works. If Hotmail is blocking you, there isn't much that can be done.


----------



## sagi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hotmail account:
For whatever reason, lately I do not get mails from senders that I used to get mails from all the time.
I do not have junk mail settings so all the mails are going to my inbox.
Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted them to make sure that they are still sending emails?


----------



## sagi (Nov 24, 2008)

But ofcourse.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Chances are you will have to contact Hotmail and ask about it. If they are being blocked, Hotmail would be the only ones to change that.


----------



## sagi (Nov 24, 2008)

Any chance you know the number?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, I have no idea how to contact them. Wish I did as I have some choice things to tell them myself.


----------

